# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انصراف از رشته روزانه و رفتنه بع رشته روزانه دیگر

## Cfu

سلام دوستام به شدت به کمک شما نیازمندم

من ورودی دانشگاه فرهنگیان سال ۹۷ هستم
میخام او کنکور سال۹۸ کنکور بدم

میتونم سال۹۸ کنکور بدم و مصاحبه هارو بدم در صدرت پذیرش انصراف بدم از فرهنگیان و برم اون رشته روزانه مورد نظرم که پذیرفته شدم؟
شنیدم و دیدم توی نت که از سال۸۶ ب بعد محرومیت برداشته شده
شرایط انتقال و یا انصراف از تحصیل دانشجویان روزانه | خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران

رای دیوان عدالت اداری درباره ثبت‌نام دوبار قبول‌شده‌ها در کنکور - حقوق خبر
ممنون میشم بهم کمک کنید

----------


## Melikamg

> سلام دوستام به شدت به کمک شما نیازمندم
> 
> من ورودی دانشگاه فرهنگیان سال ۹۷ هستم
> میخام او کنکور سال۹۸ کنکور بدم
> 
> میتونم سال۹۸ کنکور بدم و مصاحبه هارو بدم در صدرت پذیرش انصراف بدم از فرهنگیان و برم اون رشته روزانه مورد نظرم که پذیرفته شدم؟
> شنیدم و دیدم توی نت که از سال۸۶ ب بعد محرومیت برداشته شده
> شرایط انتقال و یا انصراف از تحصیل دانشجویان روزانه | خبرنامه دانشجویان ایران
> 
> ...


سلام در صورتی که تا قبل از ثبت نام کنکور سراسری انصراف بدید و خسارت رو پرداخت  کنید محرومیتی برای شرکت در کنکور ندارید 
اما حتما باید قبل از کنکور انصراف داده باشید و دانشجو دوره روزانه نباشید

----------

